

If cramming is illegal, why don't people go to jail for it? - jfruh
http://www.itworld.com/mobile-wireless/176355/how-come-no-one-goes-jail-cramming

======
sixtofour
"Cramming is stealing. It's no different than you or me hacking into someone's
bank account and transferring money to our own accounts. It's no different
than stealing someone's credit card and going on a shopping spree. It's no
different than picking someone's pocket and taking their money."

Yeah. Maybe. There is a difference. When you hack someone's bank account or
credit card, you aren't giving anyone a choice; the money's gone without any
action on the victim's part. In cramming, the fraudsters don't get any money
until you voluntarily pay them. And you could dispute the charges.

Not defending cramming, the perpetrators should be charged, although something
more fraud related rather than direct theft related might be more appropriate.

But there is a difference.

